# Plants, which to buy?



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

This weekend I plan on planting my 75 gal tang tank.

Which plant species do you recommend?

I was planning on getting some java fern, java moss, an anubia or two, and maybe some something else.

Are there any specific types of anubias that are recommended? Any other plants that are worth getting?


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Java fern, Java moss, and Dwarf anubias are both hardy plants. They can be put in african cichlid tanks because they can withstand high ph and they don't attach to the soil so theres no chance of them being uprooted.

The only other plants I know that are compatible with african cichlids are valls. They really are beutiful but you have to plant these in the substrate so they might be uprooted.

Hope I could help :thumb:

oh and what type of cichlids do you plan on keeping :-?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

One more plant is Crinum Thaianum, aka water onion, planted along the back, behind the rocks.

If you go with the E. kilesa you were thinking about, then the plants you have listed are good ones.
That way you can tie them to the rocks or gently wedge them in until they take root for you, which can take some time, and leave the sand open for kilesa.
I'd get several bunches of the java fern, about 5 water onion, and 3 anubia (if you can afford them). 
Put the anubia around on the same rock pile so it looks a little more filled out.
Space the water onion along the back and fill in with java fern around on the other rock areas.

I haven't had any luck with vals, but the ones I've seen in other people's tanks look really nice.
The cork screw ones are interesting.
I recall that I've seen them planted in a general area together, like a screen or in a grouping.

Good luck and have fun with your new tank. :thumb:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh, yes, and the smaller anubia= anubia barteri var. nana would be a nice type to use.
Also, I am partial to microsorum wendelov, aka _lace leaf _java fern but it takes some time to get established. 
Both java ferns are fine, tho, so go with what you can find.
hth
Alicem


----------

